# Banded Garden Spider & Assassin



## TheFantasticG (Jun 2, 2011)

#1



Banded Garden Spider, argiope - Argiope trifasciata by GPLimages, on Flickr

It looks like an assassin bug, but not sure what kind

#2



White Assassin? by GPLimages, on Flickr

#3



White Assassin? by GPLimages, on Flickr

Thanks for looking


----------



## ChrisA (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice selection.  Now to look up what exactly an assassin bug is...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging (Jun 3, 2011)

Love the second two.  I might bring down the highs down a tad on the first one.


----------



## TheFantasticG (Jun 4, 2011)

Aye, I did mess up the exposure on #1 ...


----------



## orionmystery (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice set. Nice looking assassin.


----------

